# A Staple for Preparedness



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.costco.com/.product.100085077.html?&EMID=B2C_2015_0330_April-Mailer

If my link work its for a 300 + serving container of simple white rice. Since I can't grow
rice and harvest it easily I need to stock up on products like this one. I don't stock up on 
a lot of things but rice and lentils are two of them - I didn't see lentils in this weeks
email but .16 for 170 calories of emergency kibble isn't bad. If you can stock up enough
can's or packs of soup that would make a serving of rice go a long ways.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree. It's a great way to stretch out your food supply and fill the hole. I love rice. But I hear it gets real old. My dearly departed papaw would not allow rice or beans in his house. Apparently he had to eat so much of it while in the navy in WW2 he developed an aversion to it. But you just can't beat the shelf life and versatility. Cup of rice and a can of chunky soup will be a meal fit for a king come SHTF.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Rice and beans and various spices is the way to go. I buy 20lb bags of rice and everytime i shop I get a couple bags of lentils, and most any other bean on sale. Cashiers say they have never seen a bag of rice that big. Two will fit in a 5 gal pail. With gammaseals.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If or when I get unemployed, I'll have food to eat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks great but if it is a regular HDPE bucket (even if it has a Gamma Lid) oxygen is going to diffuse thru the PE and get to the rice. It says it's nitrogen purged which is great, but as the oxygen diffuses into the bucket, it's going to degrade the rice if the oxygen absorber isn't big enough. I'd rather do my own in Mylar bags, might cost me a couple of bucks more but I'd be sure of what I got.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I haven't hit the Mylar stage yet but it's next after the berkey filter.


----------



## rohi (Apr 14, 2015)

Good stuff thanks for the post


----------

